# RBE bug reports



## t3hn0 (Apr 4, 2008)

hi...first of all i'd like to thank you for this software, because it's just great!  
after spending hours on the web searching for a method how-to overclock my radeon 3650 (ati's overdrive would let me overclock gpu and mem for 25mhz ), i found this...and i've started to change clock settings...

i've came to 900/1000 (gpu/mem) - default is 725/800.

but now if i wanna try to overclock some more, rbe crashes when i click "save bios" button :shadedshu it happens if i try to raise clocks for 10mhz for gpu or ram 

and i've attached image for "proof"


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 4, 2008)

t3hn0 said:


> hi...first of all i'd like to thank you for this software, because it's just great!
> after spending hours on the web searching for a method how-to overclock my radeon 3650 (ati's overdrive would let me overclock gpu and mem for 25mhz ), i found this...and i've started to change clock settings...
> 
> i've came to 900/1000 (gpu/mem) - default is 725/800.
> ...



Interesting. So you would like to set 910 MHz for GPU or 1010 MHz for RAM? Did you try to set these values to an unmodified BIOS, that means one, that hasn't already been modified using RBE? Could you send me the BIOS causing trouble?


----------



## t3hn0 (Apr 5, 2008)

k, i've send you mail  

and btw...modding new bios helped!


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 5, 2008)

t3hn0 said:


> k, i've send you mail
> 
> and btw...modding new bios helped!



Thanks, but I didn't receive anything. I suppose, RBE simply had no more bytes left for checksum adjustment. However, it shouldn't crash this way. Can't you just attach you BIOS here to a forum posting?


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 6, 2008)

*RBE unable to open new BBA HD3870 Bios*

When I tried to open the new BBA HD3870 bios I get an error message.
*Invalid file specified. Not an ATI BIOS? - Debug information: 'CheckValid' reported error*


----------



## t3hn0 (Apr 6, 2008)

ok...you've got bios attached


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 6, 2008)

t3hn0 said:


> ok...you've got bios attached



Hi!

Okay, thank you very much for this. Here's an explanation: Even though RBE can open pre-modified BIOSes, this is only recommended for looking up the changes made. RBE uses some bytes inside the BIOS file for adjusting the checksum. The number of those bytes is limited. So, it is recommended to use a "fresh" BIOS for any changes.
The crash however occurred because of a bug in a code line for displaying just an error message for used up bytes. Will be fixed in the next version. Thanks again for telling me this. 

Kind regards
BAGZZlash


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 6, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> When I tried to open the new BBA HD3870 bios I get an error message.
> *Invalid file specified. Not an ATI BIOS? - Debug information: 'CheckValid' reported error*



Thanks, I already fixed this issue. Fix will be in the next version to come, which is soon.


----------



## t3hn0 (Apr 6, 2008)

np  

tnx for the tip to use fresh bios too! i'm waiting the next version  
oh..suggestion..why doesn't copy/paste work (with key combinations)? security or bug?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 6, 2008)

t3hn0 said:


> np
> 
> tnx for the tip to use fresh bios too! i'm waiting the next version
> oh..suggestion..why doesn't copy/paste work (with key combinations)? security or bug?



Some of both, I guess. I made some restrictions to avoid user input errors, but copy/paste should't be afflicted by that. You can use CTRL+C, CTRL+V and CTRL+X in the next version, thanks again for a useful hint.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 7, 2008)

Please post all found bugs in here. Before doing that, please read over the thread. Maybe your bug has already been reported or is not a bug at all. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## t3hn0 (Apr 7, 2008)

no problem...

and another "thingy"  

when you load up the bios into the program, and you're on the information tab where you can see which ram type do you have and video card interface, but it doesn't show how much ram do i have and which ram interface do i have...well it's not that i don't know, but it doesn't work for me


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 8, 2008)

t3hn0 said:


> no problem...
> 
> and another "thingy"
> 
> when you load up the bios into the program, and you're on the information tab where you can see which ram type do you have and video card interface, but it doesn't show how much ram do i have and which ram interface do i have...well it's not that i don't know, but it doesn't work for me



RBE just analyses the hardware specs string to gather these information. If the information is not found here, it can not be displayed. Of course, the interface and RAM equipment is also hard-coded inside the BIOS, but getting it is more complex then I thought. I'm keeping on it, but due to this is only an optical issue, it hasn't top priority.


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 9, 2008)

I have fan controll issue with my Build By Ati HD3870 from Sapphire.

The transfer fuction works but not completly. The duty cycle min(%) doesnt change, no matter what I put in. The min fan speed readout with GPU-Z stays zero and I dont hear any difference when I put 50% in it.

The look up table doesn't work. The fan is running his own program

I tried the same settings with the following bios versions without succes.
010.079.000.000.000000
010.071.000.001.026905
010.071.000.000.000000
010.067.000.000.026905


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 9, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> I have fan controll issue with my Build By Ati HD3870 from Sapphire.
> 
> The transfer fuction works but not completly. The duty cycle min(%) doesnt change, no matter what I put in. The min fan speed readout with GPU-Z stays zero and I dont hear any difference when I put 50% in it.
> 
> ...



This is not a bug of RBE. In this case, your card might simply not have fan control at all. RBE writes the settings made correctly into the BIOS, you can convince yourself easily by just re-opening the BIOS using RBE again. Or you can look up the values using RivaTuner.
What the card makes of the values programmed is on its own.


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 9, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> This is not a bug of RBE. In this case, your card might simply not have fan control at all. RBE writes the settings made correctly into the BIOS, you can convince yourself easily by just re-opening the BIOS using RBE again. Or you can look up the values using RivaTuner.
> What the card makes of the values programmed is on its own.



My both card have fan control, I am sure of it because the fan's have pwm. And also when I change the Tmin and the Tmax it realy change. Only the "Duty cycle min" of the transfer function part doesnt work.

Which PWM mode does the editor set when I select the look up table ?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 9, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> Which PWM mode does the editor set when I select the look up table ?


3. Works for me with my 3870.



VuurVOS said:


> My both card have fan control, I am sure of it because the fan's have pwm. And also when I change the Tmin and the Tmax it realy change. Only the "Duty cycle min" of the transfer function part doesnt work.


So the fan speed remains 0 until temperature reaches Tmin. After that (+ Tmin hysteresis), fan jumps to the speed it should have regarding transfer function?
Anyone here who can confirm that? VuurVOS, do me one favour, would you? Check with RivaTuner, if the DCmin-value you enter with RBE is displayed correctly.


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 9, 2008)

I also need 3 with Rivatuner to use the look up table. 

To answer you question. DCmin did change. In the bios Editor I entered 66. The read out in Rivatuner is 65. 

With the orginal bios, the DCmin is 0. The read out in Rivatuner is also 0.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 9, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> I also need 3 with Rivatuner to use the look up table.
> 
> To answer you question. DCmin did change. In the bios Editor I entered 66. The read out in Rivatuner is 65.
> 
> With the orginal bios, the DCmin is 0. The read out in Rivatuner is also 0.



Weired. Why wouldn't the controller apply to that new DCmin...?!? Did you try a smaller value, 10 for example?


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 9, 2008)

I found out why the lookup table didn't worked. 

Tmin value at transfer fuction must set on 0 before you switched to the lookup table. Otherwise the table doesn't work and you can't change it because the valuebox is gray out.

Could you automise this in a new release with the other settings which must change to get it work??

EDIT: I tried DCmin 10. Rivatuner says also 10 but the fan isn't running at 10%.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 9, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> Otherwise the table doesn't work and you can't change it because the valuebox is gray out.


You mean in RivaTuner, right?



VuurVOS said:


> [...] with the other settings which must change to get it work??


What do you mean? But yes, I will.



VuurVOS said:


> EDIT: I tried DCmin 10. Rivatuner says also 10 but the fan isn't running at 10%.


Okay. I just wasn't aware of this behavior of the fan controller. But I'm relieved that this isn't just a stupid bug in RBE.


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 9, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> You mean in RivaTuner, right?


No RBE. The transfer fuction has a Tmin valuebox which get gray (and read only) when you switch to look up table mode. The value must be set to 0, otherwise the lookup table wont work. 



BAGZZlash said:


> What do you mean? But yes, I will.


Could you automise these values when using the lookup table ?
Tmin (@ transfer function control) = 0
Tmin hysteresis = 0
Hysteresis = 0

These values must be changed when using the lookup table. I dont know if these values are needed for non BBA HD3870 cards.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 9, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> No RBE. The transfer fuction has a Tmin valuebox which get gray (and read only) when you switch to look up table mode. The value must be set to 0, otherwise the lookup table wont work.


Oh. Now I see what you mean. Of course, disabling the controls for transfer function is intended when switching to look up table. But the next version of RBE will write 0 to the Tmin-value in the BIOS when saving it using look up table, this will be no problem.



VuurVOS said:


> Could you automise these values when using the lookup table ?
> Tmin (@ transfer function control) = 0
> Tmin hysteresis = 0
> Hysteresis = 0


Everything is clear for Tmin. But why do the hysteresis values affect the look up table in an unexpected way? Hysteresis should do the job intended for look up table mode also, just as Tmin hysteresis. Don't they?


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 9, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> Oh. Now I see what you mean. Of course, disabling the controls for transfer function is intended when switching to look up table. But the next version of RBE will write 0 to the Tmin-value in the BIOS when saving it using look up table, this will be no problem.
> 
> 
> Everything is clear for Tmin. But why do the hysteresis values affect the look up table in an unexpected way? Hysteresis should do the job intended for look up table mode also, just as Tmin hysteresis. Don't they?



I only followed the recommended lookup table parameters for RivaTuner -> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=2629869&postcount=1

EDIT: I tried one with only channing the Tmin and setting up with lookup table and it didn't work.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 9, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> I only followed the recommended lookup table parameters for RivaTuner -> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=2629869&postcount=1
> 
> EDIT: I tried one with only channing the Tmin and setting up with lookup table and it didn't work.



Okay, that's a word, especially because RBE has a link directly to that site...


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 9, 2008)

One problem solved, one to go. What can I try to get the duty cycle min working ?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 9, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> One problem solved, one to go. What can I try to get the duty cycle min working ?


Sorry, I got no idea. The value is inside the BIOS actually, I checked it twice, just as you. We will have to wait if there are more people with that issue, I guess.


----------



## Richard Shepherdson (Apr 13, 2008)

Had no problem modding bios and reflashing.

Checked bios on card flashing had worked.

But, even though the new bios has flashed to the card, the card still behaves like standard,

Old bios 720/900, 720/900, 720/900
Modded bios 300/900, 300/900, 783/1053

card still boots up at 720/900 and does not rise to higher clock on running 3D app.

am i missing something?

Also raising voltage from 1.22 to 1.35 on 3D gives no more overclock.

flashed card again, reinstalled video driver, and Rivatuner still says card is running at 715/900 with no rise to 783/1053 when 3D program run.

rechecked bios on card by downloading it and opening in RBE, and it is as set
300/900, 300/900, 783/1053.

Orig bios and modde both attached

any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 13, 2008)

Try to change *"State 4 mode 1 - 2D"* to  a little lower/high value.

It will also change the following stats when Locked.
State 4 - mode 2 - "3D/low 3D"
State 4 - mode 3 - "high 3D"


----------



## Richard Shepherdson (Apr 13, 2008)

*Big thanks*



VuurVOS said:


> Try to change *"State 4 mode 1 - 2D"* to  a little lower/high value.
> 
> It will also change the following stats when Locked.
> State 4 - mode 2 - "3D/low 3D"
> State 4 - mode 3 - "high 3D"



Been trying to get that to work for days, maybe stupidity on my behalf, but that worked perfect, thanks very much.


----------



## ultraboy (Apr 14, 2008)

I tried what VuurVOS and Richard suggested, but found that I can not enter any value in State 3 & 4 at all (RBE v.1.10) - both States remain blank. The 'Lock' box is unchecked and I can not check it too.

In RBE v.1.08 I can change State 3, but not State 4.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 14, 2008)

ultraboy said:


> I tried what VuurVOS and Richard suggested, but found that I can not enter any value in State 3 & 4 at all (RBE v.1.10) - both States remain blank. The 'Lock' box is unchecked and I can not check it too.
> 
> In RBE v.1.08 I can change State 3, but not State 4.



In that case, your card does not support those states. RBE automatically checks, which states are supported. What card do you have? A 2900 pro/XT?


----------



## dactyman (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

When I use RBE 1.10 on my 2900 XT bios, voltage are not set in the saved bios.
I had checked the Hex values in the file.
I will send you a private message with the link to the bios.
Thanks.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 14, 2008)

dactyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I use RBE 1.10 on my 2900 XT bios, voltage are not set in the saved bios.
> I had checked the Hex values in the file.
> ...



Thank you. Are you sure? I tried it using your BIOS, it worked. Which state/mode do you change? Is there any error message?


----------



## dactyman (Apr 14, 2008)

I change state 2 to 2.25
Save and then load and the value is ---
checking hex value il the file is 01 FF


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 14, 2008)

dactyman said:


> I change state 2 to 2.25
> Save and then load and the value is ---
> checking hex value il the file is 01 FF



Okay, sorry, I forgot: There's a buit-in limitation to 2 volts. But why do you want such a high voltage, are you crazy? Do you want to broil your card?  (This question is meant seriously)
If it is really necessary, I can increase the limit easily, but by now, I don't see any reason.


----------



## dactyman (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry, i want to say 1.25v


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 14, 2008)

dactyman said:


> Sorry, i want to say 1.25v



Okay, in that case I ask you again: Are you sure it doesn't work? It works for me. See: View attachment 13560


----------



## dactyman (Apr 14, 2008)

Your file is ok
Here is a package with my original bios, RBE 1.10, screen of my modifications in RBE and the resulting bios.
I put all voltages to 1.25 and all are at 01 FF !!!
I did it on my own pc (vista 64) and at work (win2k), RBE downloaded eatch time on techpowerup server.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13561&stc=1&d=1208172963

Could you give me your RBE version you use for testing on my bios?


----------



## ultraboy (Apr 14, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> In that case, your card does not support those states. RBE automatically checks, which states are supported. What card do you have? A 2900 pro/XT?



Sapphire 2600XT GDDR4


----------



## dactyman (Apr 14, 2008)

new tests:
don't work with 1.10 and 1.09
work with 1.07
can't get 1.08 at work (bbs filtering...)

i had read you change program at the 1.08
do you used new library or dll? probably incompatibility with my french version...

I ll be your beta tester


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 14, 2008)

dactyman said:


> Could you give me your RBE version you use for testing on my bios?


There's no magic special version I'm using. In fact, I was at work and tried it using a binary downloaded from TPU myself.



dactyman said:


> i had read you change program at the 1.08
> do you used new library or dll? probably incompatibility with my french version...
> 
> I ll be your beta tester


Thanks for the offer.
RBE doesn't use any localized library at all. I'm at home now and looking right into the code. There is just one check: Can the value entered be interpreted as a numeric value?

If this fails, the value written will be 01FF, because this means a "fused" voltage. Due to intentional limitations of values that can be entered into the voltage slots, I can't imagine why the conclusion might be that a non-numeric value was entered. But exactly that is the case with your problem. Maybe, this is again a "comma versus dot"-problem. What symbol do you use in France to delimit a fraction?
The check for a value larger that two was for an older version, I remembered that wrongly, sorry.


----------



## dactyman (Apr 14, 2008)

in france the normal delimiter is comma.
When I use RBE, the only choice is a dot.
As you can see on my attached screenshot, I put "1.25" in voltage value.
I will use 1.07 untill this bug will be solved.

If you are ok, I can try to debug your code on me pc. Contact me by private mesage.


----------



## digitalhater (Apr 18, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> Thanks, I already fixed this issue. Fix will be in the next version to come, which is soon.



Hi m8. I'm trying to save the original bios of my HD2900PRO with GPUZ and when I'm trying to open it with the RBE tool it tells me that "INVALID FILE SPECIFIED. Not an ATI BIOS? - Debug Information: "CheckValid" reported error"

What should I do? Another thing, how do I flash the bios with the new one (presuming I'll manage to open somehow my original bios with the RBE tool.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 19, 2008)

digitalhater said:


> Hi m8. I'm trying to save the original bios of my HD2900PRO with GPUZ and when I'm trying to open it with the RBE tool it tells me that "INVALID FILE SPECIFIED. Not an ATI BIOS? - Debug Information: "CheckValid" reported error"
> 
> What should I do? Another thing, how do I flash the bios with the new one (presuming I'll manage to open somehow my original bios with the RBE tool.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Did you tried it with the latest version of RBE ? I use for flashing and backing up my current bios ATIWinFlash.


----------



## digitalhater (Apr 19, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> Did you tried it with the latest version of RBE ? I use for flashing and backing up my current bios ATIWinFlash.



RBE v 1.10 is the latest? Or which one? thx


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 19, 2008)

RBE 1.10 is the latest at the moment. I suggest that you save your bios with ATIWinFlash and check if it happens again


----------



## digitalhater (Apr 19, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> RBE 1.10 is the latest at the moment. I suggest that you save your bios with ATIWinFlash and check if it happens again



Thanks. Where do i get ATIWinFlash ? I've tried to use WinFlash and it just overloads my CPU (100%). ATIWinFlash is something different?

Another thig. I've just bought an Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 2900 and mounted it to my 2900PRO card but I have an issue...the fans on the cooler wont start unless I help them a little. They just "tremble" and if I push them a little they start spinning. Any ideas?


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 19, 2008)

digitalhater said:


> Thanks. Where do i get ATIWinFlash ? I've tried to use WinFlash and it just overloads my CPU (100%). ATIWinFlash is something different?
> 
> Another thig. I've just bought an Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 2900 and mounted it to my 2900PRO card but I have an issue...the fans on the cooler wont start unless I help them a little. They just "tremble" and if I push them a little they start spinning. Any ideas?



I dont know for sure if it is the same. You need this http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1019/mirrors.php

The problem with fans could be a too low fan speed when the card is cold. You can change/fix this with an edited bios


----------



## digitalhater (Apr 19, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> I dont know for sure if it is the same. You need this http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1019/mirrors.php
> 
> The problem with fans could be a too low fan speed when the card is cold. You can change/fix this with an edited bios



I've tought of that. And I've even turn on the pc and let the card to get hotter (the fans on the cooler were not spinning) and still they didn't turned on even at 60 degrees C.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 19, 2008)

Try to change the fan speed with Rivatuner or with ATI (Tray) Tools


----------



## digitalhater (Apr 20, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> Try to change the fan speed with Rivatuner or with ATI (Tray) Tools



I am already doing that. Using riva tuner and i keep them at 100%. My prob is that the fans wont start unless i help them to (i have to touch them and push them a little).


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 20, 2008)

digitalhater said:


> I am already doing that. Using riva tuner and i keep them at 100%. My prob is that the fans wont start unless i help them to (i have to touch them and push them a little).



If the fans are running after the push. Do they response on the fan speed changes caused by RivaTuner ?


----------



## digitalhater (Apr 20, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> If the fans are running after the push. Do they response on the fan speed changes caused by RivaTuner ?



Yep. The temps drop when I change the speed with RivaTuner. I dont know why they don't start without pushing them....the stock cooler was running at first (when I was pressing the power button).


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 20, 2008)

I would appreciate the discussion about this to be held in the general thread because this is not an RBE bug report.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 25, 2008)

So I have a Visiontek Radeon HD 3870, and when ever I load the bios (dumped from both GPU-Z and ATI Tool) RBE tells me that the powercable is not connect to the card even though I know it is.  I've tried changing the connection on the PSU (modular cables) to see if that has done anything with no results, I have changed the cable that came with my PSU (has 4 seperate PCI-E powercables) with no results, and even used a 4pin molex to pci-e power and got the same results with that.  Now it doesn't seem to actually affect the performance of the card at all, but it is interesting and a little discomforting.  Just did a quick test to see if anything would be different if I booted up the PC with out a cable connected and there was nothing displayed on the screens, so is it just something being read wrong?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 26, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> So I have a Visiontek Radeon HD 3870, and when ever I load the bios (dumped from both GPU-Z and ATI Tool) RBE tells me that the powercable is not connect to the card even though I know it is.  I've tried changing the connection on the PSU (modular cables) to see if that has done anything with no results, I have changed the cable that came with my PSU (has 4 seperate PCI-E powercables) with no results, and even used a 4pin molex to pci-e power and got the same results with that.  Now it doesn't seem to actually affect the performance of the card at all, but it is interesting and a little discomforting.  Just did a quick test to see if anything would be different if I booted up the PC with out a cable connected and there was nothing displayed on the screens, so is it just something being read wrong?



Change the message to whatever your heart desires, in reality that message means nothing from what I've read. (Really)


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok so I use RBE to up my voltage for overclocking,but after I flahs my new bios I cannot overclock the card??? rivatuner won't work, CCC won't work, nor Ati tool. Is this done for a reason? or is this a bug?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> Ok so I use RBE to up my voltage for overclocking,but after I flahs my new bios I cannot overclock the card??? rivatuner won't work, CCC won't work, nor Ati tool. Is this done for a reason? or is this a bug?



what did you use to flash?


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 26, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> Ok so I use RBE to up my voltage for overclocking,but after I flahs my new bios I cannot overclock the card??? rivatuner won't work, CCC won't work, nor Ati tool. Is this done for a reason? or is this a bug?



Try to reinstall you drivers


----------



## Mad-Matt (May 24, 2008)

After installing lasest cats ive noticed that the clocks seems to have become locked, as in i cant overclock via software now.  I believe there is a problem with latest rbe as if i flash an untouched bios and reinstall drivers all is well, but if i flash an edited bios and reinstall drivers , the overdrive clocks become locked.  I dont recall having this issue with 1.09, but its something ill have to test.


----------



## sipe (May 25, 2008)

I can confirm that bug, but i can overclock with att and rivatuner but not overdrive


----------



## HTC (May 27, 2008)

*Dunno if this is a RBE bug, but think so:*







This is the original BIOS, as saved by GPU-Z 0.2.2 (0.2.1 did the same: tested it). Notice that it says it was modified by RBE when it was not and the "Fan Settings" area.

It's not supposed to be like this, is it?


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 27, 2008)

HTC said:


> This is the original BIOS, as saved by GPU-Z 0.2.2 (0.2.1 did the same: tested it). Notice that it says it was modified by RBE when it was not and the "Fan Settings" area.
> 
> It's not supposed to be like this, is it?



Could you post your BIOS file?


----------



## HTC (May 27, 2008)

Here it is:


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 27, 2008)

HTC said:


> Here it is:



Thanks. Hm, this is a really weired one. It has no usable Hardwarestring at all. Is it really an Asus 3870?
Can you do me one favour: Please use Rivatuner to read the PWM mode of the fan, would you? Inside the BIOS, it's corrupted. Is it a fanless card?
However, the checkbox "has been modified before" is checked because of some unexpected bytes in the end of the file. Exceeds specification as well, but this is just an optical issue. You should safely be able to change clock settings and the strings using RBE, if you like.


----------



## HTC (May 27, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> Thanks. Hm, this is a really weired one. It has no usable Hardwarestring at all. Is it really an Asus 3870?
> Can you do me one favour: Please use Rivatuner to read the PWM mode of the fan, would you? Inside the BIOS, it's corrupted. Is it a fanless card?
> However, the checkbox "has been modified before" is checked because of some unexpected bytes in the end of the file. Exceeds specification as well, but this is just an optical issue. You should safely be able to change clock settings and the strings using RBE, if you like.



It has a fan: it's this card!

About the RivaTuner, do you mean these (see attachments)?

I was aiming to change the fan setting only but i encountered that ...


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 27, 2008)

HTC said:


> It has a fan: it's this card!
> 
> About the RivaTuner, do you mean these (see attachments)?
> 
> I was aiming to change the fan setting only but i encountered that ...



Your second screenshot shows the interesting part: The PWM mode is 0, just as RBE reports (internally). This shouldn't be the case. Does your fan even work? Is it temperature controlled?


----------



## HTC (May 27, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> Your second screenshot shows the interesting part: The PWM mode is 0, just as RBE reports (internally). This shouldn't be the case. Does your fan even work? Is it temperature controlled?



I just did a Fur Bench run with my card OCed and i didn't hear the fan increasing it's speed. Then i remembered i could turn it to 100% duty cycle in RivaTuner ...  ... and didn't hear it either.

Something's wrong: i used to hear it but now i don't 

Does the info in the pic help?

EDIT

I can confirm that the fan IS working because my hand ... accidently ... hit it during a shutdown while it was still working ...


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 27, 2008)

HTC said:


> I just did a Fur Bench run with my card OCed and i didn't hear the fan increasing it's speed. Then i remembered i could turn it to 100% duty cycle in RivaTuner ...  ... and didn't hear it either.
> 
> Something's wrong: i used to hear it but now i don't
> 
> ...



Maybe, but it's not regulated. However, fan controlling is jammed inside the BIOS, that's the problem. You should try another BIOS. Look insinde the TPU-VGA-database for a nice and creamy one.


----------



## HTC (May 27, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> Maybe, but it's not regulated. However, fan controlling is jammed inside the BIOS, that's the problem. You should try another BIOS. Look insinde the TPU-VGA-database for a nice and creamy one.



I flashed it to this (see attachment).

Using RivaTuner, turning up fan duty cycle yields no results (noise).

Do i have a defective card?


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 27, 2008)

HTC said:


> I flashed it to this (see attachment).
> 
> Using RivaTuner, turning up fan duty cycle yields no results (noise).
> 
> Do i have a defective card?



At least you fan controller seems to be corrupted. Maybe that's why it was disabled in the first place.
Maybe your fan is connected to some other power source which is not afflicted to the fan controller. Or, more likely: The fan on your card is obviously no standard fan. Maybe it doesn't understand the PWM signal. So it always runs at the same speed.


----------



## HTC (May 27, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> At least you fan controller seems to be corrupted. Maybe that's why it was disabled in the first place.
> Maybe your fan is connected to some other power source which is not afflicted to the fan controller. Or, more likely: The fan on your card is obviously no standard fan. Maybe it doesn't understand the PWM signal. So it always runs at the same speed.



But it's the fan that came with the card ...


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 27, 2008)

HTC said:


> But it's the fan that came with the card ...



Of course. But it's not the reference design fan, that's what I meant. It's a fan Asus decided to put onto the card. Maybe it's superior to the reference fan, maybe not. That's up to you to decide. Is is noisy?


----------



## HTC (May 27, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> Of course. But it's not the reference design fan, that's what I meant. It's a fan Asus decided to put onto the card. Maybe it's superior to the reference fan, maybe not. That's up to you to decide. Is is noisy?



During the first few days i could hear it, slightly, but now i can't hear it @ all.


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 27, 2008)

As you see when you read your own linked page: The card's fan has a 2-pin-power-connector only, so it is not controlable at all. It always runs at the same speed, sorry. 
And now enough of this in the bug reporting thread, please refer to the general TPU-forum for further assistance. These guys know!


----------



## HTC (May 27, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> As you see when you read your own linked page: The card's fan has a 2-pin-power-connector only, so it is not controlable at all. It always runs at the same speed, sorry.
> And now enough of this in the bug reporting thread, please refer to the general TPU-forum for further assistance. These guys know!



OK: i just realized it myself. I'm really sorry for the time it took to figure this out 

The page i linked, i didn't even read it. The reason i linked it was because *that fan's pic was the same as mine* which was the sole reason to link it.

Again: sorry, dude


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 27, 2008)

HTC said:


> OK: i just realized it myself. I'm really sorry for the time it took to figure this out
> 
> The page i linked, i didn't even read it. The reason i linked it was because *that fan's pic was the same as mine* which was the sole reason to link it.
> 
> Again: sorry, dude



Man, no problem!


----------



## vitalk (May 28, 2008)

*GPU voltage bug*

I have used RBE 1.10 to change fan control, it works just great. Thanx.

But after checking changes in BIOS i found that RBE 1.10 changed GPU voltage table aswell. Look at hex comparsion at picture.
Original BIOS in attachment (Sapphire Toxic HD3870 512Mb GDDR4).

This is not big problem for me, because as I know the biggest GPU voltage value in videocard somewhere around 1.33V.

Just opening BIOS and saving without changes will change voltage table and some values in fan control.
Edit: I found that some people had problem with GPU voltage table values before, so I think you know about this already.


----------



## bichonn (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello,
I used RBE 1.10 to fix the fan of a 0.71 hd3870 bios (from connect3d, thus BBA). My computer kept crashing in COD4 after flashing. This card is working in crossfire with an ASUS HD3870.

I flashed the same card with a 0.79 bios (from visiontec), and the computer stoped crashing. It works great with the new bios.

I also noticed that with the RBE fixed bios, the fan was working great when cooling down, but not so well when the temperature was rising.
Ex: When the temp was rising up, at 60° the fan was at 27%.
     When the card was cooling down, at 60° the fan was at 45%.

regards


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jun 3, 2008)

bichonn said:


> I also noticed that with the RBE fixed bios, the fan was working great when cooling down, but not so well when the temperature was rising.
> Ex: When the temp was rising up, at 60° the fan was at 27%.
> When the card was cooling down, at 60° the fan was at 45%.



Thanks. This is not a bug but just how the fan controller works.


----------



## bichonn (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok thanks for answering.
Here is another deal:
I am trying to change the vendor name of my ASUS (so that it will not be seen as a 3800 serie by the CCC bur as a HD3870 just like its sister).
When I do that, the new bios appears without voltage??? I checked again, in the original bios you can see the voltage (1.3V in 3D state), but in the moded bios, there is no voltage, just a serie of dash.
If you need I can make some screens?

EDIT: sorry, I should have read the FAQ earlier ... sorry again as this is not a bug!


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi m8´s

I found a liitle Bug in RBE1.11

On my "Asus EAH3870 Top" the Memory Type isn´t Displayed 
and I´m unable to Manage Fan Control

Also it shows that it has been already modded with RBE
May ASUS had their hands already on the Bios using RBE 
Just dumped it via latest GPU-z

Added BIOS as Attachment.....

thx 

n0tiert


----------



## VuurVOS (Jun 27, 2008)

n0tiert said:


> Hi m8´s
> 
> I found a liitle Bug in RBE1.11
> 
> ...


Correct my if wrong, but the Top edtion doesnt have fan controll because it uses a two wire cooler called glaciator.

This is how the glaciator looks


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 27, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> Correct my if wrong, but the Top edtion doesnt have fan controll because it uses a two wire cooler called glaciator.
> 
> This is how the glaciator looks





yeeah true but it´s Temp Controlled dunno how  but it is
my Sapphire ATI HD2600Pro AGP had also only 2 wire fan and it was temp controlled .... and i could change values in RBE


----------



## VuurVOS (Jun 27, 2008)

n0tiert said:


> yeeah true but it´s Temp Controlled dunno how  but it is
> my Sapphire ATI HD2600Pro AGP had also only 2 wire fan and it was temp controlled .... and i could change values in RBE



Fan with temp controll can also be controlled with a small sensor (temp diode) on the fan.

Did you try to edit an other asus hd3870 top bios. You can download a bios from the  techpowerup bios collection section:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/...turer=Asus&model=HD+3870&interface=&memSize=0


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jun 27, 2008)

n0tiert said:


> Hi m8´s
> 
> I found a liitle Bug in RBE1.11
> 
> ...



Okay, that's a lot to explain in one go.

First of all, it's not the memory TYPE, that's not displayed, but the memory AMOUNT. As I said in the built-in FAQ, this is not a problem. Some BIOSes simply do not contain that information.

Second of all, VuurVOS is right: This card does not use the *internal* fan controller. The fan controller is inside the GPU, so many cards that are not temperature controlled, do have a fan controller. Literally all RV670-based cards have one. But some cards don't use it. Maybe, because the fan simply works without control, or the fan has its own temperature sensor and controls itself or, or, or. However, inside most BIOSes, even of cards that don't use the internal fan controller, the subroutines that program the controller on boot-up, are intact. So, RBE can access and modify them even when the card doesn't use them. This is different with this BIOS: It doesn't use the controller inside the GPU and the routines to program it inside the BIOS have been removed. So, RBE can't access them.

At last, as I again said already in the built-in FAQ (does anyone even read this shit? ), it's not trivial to make the BIOS file remember that it's been modified using RBE already. I found some byte to save it to, but inside few BIOSes, this byte is filled with crap already. So, RBE is fooled to think that it had its hands on this file before. This is no reason to worry.


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 28, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> Fan with temp controll can also be controlled with a small sensor (temp diode) on the fan.
> 
> Did you try to edit an other asus hd3870 top bios. You can download a bios from the  techpowerup bios collection section:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/...turer=Asus&model=HD+3870&interface=&memSize=0



Same effect on that Bios too

Memory Size ain´t shown and FanControl is disabled

thx

n0tiert


----------



## WBone (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello all, this is my first post, although following you for a long time.

I don't know if it's a bug or you are aware of the following situtaion;
As you can see in the two pics it is the same (default 4870) bios loaded in both RBE versions.
Though same clock numbers have different clock & voltage settings.
I've noticed this is happenning only when we open any 4870/4850 *default* bios.
If we open any previously modified (by us via RBE) bios clock numbers have same clock & voltage settings in both 1.11 and 1.12 RBE versions.

Again, i am not sure if this is a bug, but wanted to bring it up in your attention 

Congs and thank you for your efforts. You are doing great job!

Regards


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jul 15, 2008)

WBone said:


> Hello all, this is my first post, although following you for a long time.
> 
> I don't know if it's a bug or you are aware of the following situtaion;
> As you can see in the two pics it is the same (default 4870) bios loaded in both RBE versions.
> ...



Yeah, that's because of the lock turned on by default in RBE v1.11 and previous. I turned it off in RBE v1.12 to avoid this.


----------



## ewok666 (Jul 16, 2008)

*RBE 1.12 doesn't seem to work for me*

Great little tool! But I do seem to have a problem with the new version and my HIS 4870 card.

If I modify the fan settings in RBE 1.11 then ATIWinflash writes the Bios without any problems. If I do the same thing (using the same original BIOS) with RBE 1.12 I get an error message: VBIOS image not found.

Any ideas?

TIA


----------



## Fastmix (Aug 5, 2008)

*I have found a bug in rbe v.1.12*

Hello guys,

I have noticed that when I make changes with rbe on my 4870 bios, as soon as I try to save the value Hysteresis and T min hysteresis became 0 and even if I change them back manually, they still go to 0 as soon as I try to save.

I hope it will be fixed thanks.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 5, 2008)

ewok666 said:


> If I modify the fan settings in RBE 1.11 then ATIWinflash writes the Bios without any problems. If I do the same thing (using the same original BIOS) with RBE 1.12 I get an error message: VBIOS image not found.



That should happen very rarely. It's because of a changed checksum handling in v1.12. The problem is that WinFlash calculates the checksum incorrectly and is then fooled to think the checksum was wrong.
RBE v1.13 will offer more features to handle the checksum. 



Fastmix said:


> I have noticed that when I make changes with rbe on my 4870 bios, as soon as I try to save the value Hysteresis and T min hysteresis became 0 and even if I change them back manually, they still go to 0 as soon as I try to save.
> 
> I hope it will be fixed thanks.



That's intentional when using look up table. Click "What do all the settings mean?" in the RBE fan control tab and read the information there. It's because of a bug in ATIs fan controller.

Reading this post, someone might think ATI is too dumb to code anything correctly...


----------



## VuurVOS (Aug 5, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> That's intentional when using look up table. Click "What do all the settings mean?" in the RBE fan control tab and read the information there. It's because of a bug in ATIs fan controller.


How sure are you? It was a bug of the hd3800 serie. Maybe its already fixed in the hd4800 serie bios.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 8, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> How sure are you? It was a bug of the hd3800 serie. Maybe its already fixed in the hd4800 serie bios.



Not quite. As you know, I don't have a 4xx0, so I can't try. This is something to discuss in our next private chat.


----------



## VuurVOS (Aug 8, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> Not quite. As you know, I don't have a 4xx0, so I can't try. This is something to discuss in our next private chat.


Yes Master


----------



## OnDborder (Aug 22, 2008)

*Help*

Alrighty. 
I decided  try the rbe 1.14 and older versions on my 3870x2.
All I get is blank spaces.
Running catz 8.7. 
What button am I suppose to click?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 22, 2008)

You need to use the file menu and open your bios.If you dont have a copy of your bios,use gpu-z and save a copy of it from your gfx card to your hdd.


----------



## OnDborder (Aug 22, 2008)

Got it..
Thanks.
One small problem with the 1.14 on the 3870x2. I get this




Don't get it with the 1.13 version.

I haven't tried this on my 4870x2 yet.

So I guess when you flash a dual gpu card you'd go to gpu-z>save bios file>go to the dropdown menu>choose the other gpu> save that to a different folder>start up rbe>load the first bios>flash??or> load the second bios> flash?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 23, 2008)

OnDborder said:


> One small problem with the 1.14 on the 3870x2. I get this



Weird. I don't get that with my 3870X2 ASUS BIOS. Could you send me yours for testing?

/Edit: Found the bug already and fixed it. Will be included in next release. Until then, use REB v1.13 for your card, please.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah I would get the same thing, I was just to lazy to post it, thanks OnDBoarder for doing so.


----------



## Fastmix (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi BAGZZlash,

Would it be possible to add the latest 4870 bios with the higher voltage in rbe to do the voltage tweak, so I can have a low 2d voltage and an higher 3d.

Thanks

Here is a copy


----------



## VuurVOS (Aug 23, 2008)

Fastmix said:


> Hi BAGZZlash,
> 
> Would it be possible to add the latest 4870 bios with the higher voltage in rbe to do the voltage tweak, so I can have a low 2d voltage and an higher 3d.
> 
> ...



Why didn't you pm him? Correct me if wrong but BAGZZlash has already the bios from LuxZg. For getting the higher voltage support, he needs a clean copy of the orginal bios otherwise its impossible to find out what is diffrent.


----------



## Fastmix (Aug 23, 2008)

That is an untouched copy.


----------



## Dr_Nain (Aug 25, 2008)

*HD 2900 Pro*

Little problem with my 2900pro, when I use an "rbe mod" rom, the card switches to 3D mode when I use the TV as a display.


----------



## parkie (Sep 10, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> Thanks, I already fixed this issue. Fix will be in the next version to come, which is soon.



I'm still getting this problem from my Gainward HD3850 bios, I'm using the latest version which I presume is still 1.14. I've tried dumping the bios in atiflash, winflash and GPUZ all with the same results:

*Invalid file specified. Not an ATI BIOS? - Debug information: 'CheckValid' reported error*

cheers

p


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 10, 2008)

parkie said:


> I'm still getting this problem from my Gainward HD3850 bios, I'm using the latest version which I presume is still 1.14. I've tried dumping the bios in atiflash, winflash and GPUZ all with the same results:
> 
> *Invalid file specified. Not an ATI BIOS? - Debug information: 'CheckValid' reported error*
> 
> ...



RBE is a little too sceptical sometimes... 
Anyway, the Gainward BIOS is a little off standards. You can use this BIOS for example on your card instead safely. RBE can load it, too.


----------



## Arska (Sep 10, 2008)

Original and changed bios included, using RBE 1.14.

Even though I checked fan fix, I was getting occasional spinning ups in GTR2 - but much less intrusive than before since I changed Spin up cycle to 36%. Also spin up time changed from 2 to 4 by itself.


----------



## VuurVOS (Sep 10, 2008)

Arska said:


> Original and changed bios included, using RBE 1.14.
> 
> Even though I checked fan fix, I was getting occasional spinning ups in GTR2 - but much less intrusive than before since I changed Spin up cycle to 36%. Also spin up time changed from 2 to 4 by itself.



Is this also before editing the bios?? The fan controller of the HD48xx series doesn't like temp/fanspeed measurement programs (GPU-Z, Everest, Rivatuner, ATI Tray Tools etc) so you will get strange fan spin ups. It can even happend you get stuck in a fan spin up loop 

*EDIT:* I see you are using the normal HD4870. You can flash the newer 113-B50701-105 bios in your card which has beter voltage control and the fan fix is already include. NOTE Even with the fan fix, it is possible to get unwanted fan spin ups because they are caused by software 

ATI Tray Tools has this problem incombination of GPU-Z, without GPU-Z there is no problems. And without ATI Tray Tools and only GPU-Z the problem is gone also. So combination of software can cause this strange phenomenal.


----------



## Arska (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had them before changing the bios, but I've also had them occasionally ever since getting my 4870. At first I only used GPU-Z of those programs, and it wasn't in the background all the time.


----------



## VuurVOS (Sep 10, 2008)

Arska said:


> I've had them before changing the bios, but I've also had them occasionally ever since getting my 4870. At first I only used GPU-Z of those programs, and it wasn't in the background all the time.



Try the newer 113-B50701-105 bios without any fanspeed/temp programs and your problem is gone.


----------



## parkie (Sep 10, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> RBE is a little too sceptical sometimes...
> Anyway, the Gainward BIOS is a little off standards. You can use this BIOS for example on your card instead safely. RBE can load it, too.



Tried this bios just now and the screen went all blocky with colours where colours shouldn't be. Do I have to do anything special in RBE to get it the MSI bios to work? I force flashed it using ATIFlash 3.60. The annoying thing is the fan settings I'm putting in seem to be working as I can hear the difference. If only I could get the rest working.. Any ideas?

p


----------



## cookie666 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi,

when I'm trying to open the bios of my MSI 3650 in RBE I get this error-message:

*Invalid file specified. Not an ATI BIOS? - Debug information: 'CheckValid' reported error*

I'm quite sure the file isn't corrupted, so there still seems to be a bug in RBE.

Has anyone an idea how to get this working?

greets


----------



## Frogger (Sep 17, 2008)

FYI

winflash works fine from it's own exe from inside RBE {pic}


----------



## Deusxmachina (Sep 19, 2008)

Using RBE with a Sapphire 2900 pro 256-bit, saving and then loading the original bios shows 2900xt in the video card vendor box.  The same happens when loading modified bioses from the German site that had a bunch of modded bioses to choose from.  I was just going to set the video card box to 2900 pro, but it says not to touch it, so I don't know whether to change it or not.  GPU-Z does show the card as a pro, as it should. ?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 19, 2008)

Deusxmachina said:


> Using RBE with a Sapphire 2900 pro 256-bit, saving and then loading the original bios shows 2900xt in the video card vendor box.  The same happens when loading modified bioses from the German site that had a bunch of modded bioses to choose from.  I was just going to set the video card box to 2900 pro, but it says not to touch it, so I don't know whether to change it or not.  GPU-Z does show the card as a pro, as it should. ?



GPU-Z gets its information out of the driver, RBE gets it out of the BIOS. The device ID indicators inside the BIOS of some pros simply are set to the device ID of the XT. This might be because the 256 bit pros are in fact XT cards. This is nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Sep 19, 2008)

Kept it as 2900xt until a flash and reboot gave me "no video drivers found" and "driver service error" errors.  After no luck fixing that, flashed it as a 2900 pro one time. GPU-Z was completely blank.  After much more flashing and reinstalling drivers and reboots, I could open Catalyst again and all seems well so far.  Was interesting reading the ATI help faqs for "driver service error" and them basically having no idea how to fix it or why it happens.


----------



## X2-3800 (Oct 21, 2008)

*2 Errors inside RBE117*

There are 2 Bugs inside RBE117.

If I open an original BIOS for ATI HD4870 ( CF)  in the "FAN settings" Tslope(%) is at 25%.
If I load the same BIOS again T Slope is  at 18%, thats the korrekt value.
If I am not loading the BIOS file for a second time (Tslope 25%) and "acuire flashing"
 T slope will be 25% on the card. Otherwise it will be 18%
With 25% the Fan speed jumps around 1270 and 1770 rpm in idlemode. 
The second Bug is "Enable superior powerplay" sometimes it works after flashing somtimes it won't working. 
It shows when you look an the ampermeter in Rivatuner.
Normaly there are 31Ampere at 500-1000Mhz Idlemode and 1,26V Vcore. 
I changed Vcore to 1,203Volts ok, now the amperemeter shows only 25,74A, thats OK,superior powerplay is working. (superior powerplay enabled)
But now comes the error, if I do a second flash with the same BIOS the ampere number goes down only to 28,45 Ampere with the same Vcore voltage!! superior powerplay is not working????
The Flashing was done with Vista 64bit with RBE 117 and Win/ATIflash2012.


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 21, 2008)

X2-3800 said:


> There are 2 Bugs inside RBE117.
> 
> If I open an original BIOS for ATI HD4870 ( CF)  in the "FAN settings" Tslope(%) is at 25%.
> If I load the same BIOS again T Slope is  at 18%, thats the korrekt value.
> ...



I missing some important info so it is hard to guess what is wrong.

First can you provide more information about your cards. Is your ATI HD4870 (CF) a HD4870 in crossfire or a X2?

Second, not every card works the same. Even out the same batch the power consumption could be a little different.

Third if you have diffrent cards you have mostliky diffrent biosses.

Fourth, I hope you didn't use the acquire function and flashed this bios on your card. Since the ATIWinflash can't acquire this bios correctly so you get a corrupted bios. Even when you acquire a corrupted bios, RBE gives a warning about this.


----------



## X2-3800 (Oct 22, 2008)

1. I have two HD4870 512MB (MSI OC Edition) in crossfire.  
http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardw...is_MSI+Radeon+HD4870+R4870-T2D512-OCV803-277R

2. I found out that it is an error of Rivatuner, if you switch between the two cards for a while the ampere number goes from 25A to 28,45A for both cards. GPUz shows allways the right ampere numbers.    (there is no big differenz between the two cards)

3. I have no different Cards and the BIOSes are equivalent.

4. ""If I am not loading the BIOS file for a second time (Tslope 25%) and "acuire flashing"
    T slope will be 25% on the card.""

   I get the BIOS by GPUz and meant the button "acquire/flash BIOS" 

This error ist still there, if i load an BIOS file Tslope will be 25% but if I load the BIOS again the number will change to 18%.

Ok, I start RBE, than I switch to the "fan settings" window after that I load an BIOS file by the button "Load BIOS". (original unmodified BIOS)
Upside in the "fan throttle control settings" area apears Tslope (%) = 25% 
If I load the same BIOS again as the same way before, Tslope (%) will jump to 18%
The unmodified HD4870 have an Tslope of 17 or 18%, why RBE switch it to 25%?

If I load the BIOS once and Tslope is switched by RBE to 25% and I flash this BIOS, Tslope will 25% on the Card.
If I load the BIOS twice and Tslope is 18%, after flashing the cards Tslope wil be 18%.

I have to load the BIOS always twice, to get the right numbers for Tslope.
May be the error shows only on my spezial BIOS from MSI?


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 22, 2008)

X2-3800 said:


> 1. I have two HD4870 512MB (MSI OC Edition) in crossfire.
> http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardw...is_MSI+Radeon+HD4870+R4870-T2D512-OCV803-277R
> 
> 2. I found out that it is an error of Rivatuner, if you switch between the two cards for a while the ampere number goes from 25A to 28,45A for both cards. GPUz shows allways the right ampere numbers.    (there is no big differenz between the two cards)
> ...


Could you provide a clean copy of your bios?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Oct 22, 2008)

X2-3800 said:


> If I load the BIOS once and Tslope is switched by RBE to 25% and I flash this BIOS, Tslope will 25% on the Card.
> If I load the BIOS twice and Tslope is 18%, after flashing the cards Tslope wil be 18%.



Hi!

This is really a bug inside RBE. But the correct slope is the one displayed at the first time loading the BIOS, not the second time.
The reason for the difference between the values in RivaTuner and in RBE is that RivaTuner displays the actual value saved in the BIOS (and read from the controller chip in RivaTuner's case), but RBE corrects this value for more consistency. To put it short: RBE displays not the actual value but the value the slope _should_ have according to the other fan parameters. I explained this in more detail here.
So the bug here is that on loading the BIOS the second time, the procedure that corrects the value for consistency is not run. I fixed this already for the next release.

Thank you for making this note! 

Kind regards
BAGZZlash​


----------



## X2-3800 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, its all clear now.

But I changed the Tslope back to 18%, because 25% makes me nervous. 

I have two cards and the fans jumps from 1270 to 1770 rpm and back all the Time.
But I will read your infos to fully understand the Tslope funktion.

With TSlope 25% fan run between 1270 and 1770 rpm  thats an delta of 500rpm and with Tslope only 18% ran will run between 1117 to 1548 thats an delta of only 431rpm and the highest rpm is only 1548 than 1770. (1770 is very noisy)

So I think, as smaller Tslope is, as faster the fan can speedup. 
If this time is to high, the regulator waits to long for speedup the fan, if the temp goes higher. So the fan must be longer at high rpm to cool down the chip.
So delta rpm is very high (500rpm) and makes unnessesary noise. (at 1770rpm)

May be that my cards works different to the other cards at standard vcore 1,36V, as you can see my card is working at 1,20V at idlemode. (500-1000Mhz)
In the second Picture, you can see the original Fan funktion of the MSI HD4870 512MB OC Edition 
(RBE shows Fan tweak as allready "enabled") and Tslope 18%, due to loading the BIOS file twice


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello.
With the latest version of the Catalyst Driver (8.11) the RBE-flashed MSI HD4850 does not clock down in 2D mode anymore. It runs at max clock rates all the time.


----------



## X2-3800 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hamlet said:


> Hello.
> With the latest version of the Catalyst Driver (8.11) the RBE-flashed MSI HD4850 does not clock down in 2D mode anymore. It runs at max clock rates all the time.



My HD48(70) OC edition from MSI doesn't show this, 2D mode is still aviable.
I'm only changed the voltage and frequency at boottime and let the other Mhz at 2D 500 and 3D 780Mhz. May be only HD4850 users have that problem?
-----------------------------------
I test my two HD4870 again and found out that they go down from 780Mhz to 500Mhz as it was before, but the Voltage doesn't jump from 1.263V to 1,203V !!.  In the BIOS there are 500Mhz / 1000Mhz @ 1,203V and 780mhz / 1000Mhz @ 1,263V.
---------------------------------------------
Edit: Ok, that is an Error of GPUz, it allways shows 1,263V.  Rivatuner 2.20 shows right values.

--------------------------------
It seems to be that the Catalyst 8.11 control everything now and the BIOS have nothing to say anymore.
So may be you have to tweak the Driver and not the BIOS now.
-------------------------------------------
Edit: I flashed the BIOS again with Cat.8.11 installed. After reboot the card don't clock down the core frequenzy. But if i start 3Dmark 2006 for an short time, the Cat8.11 now clocks down the core clock.  Somtimes after flashing I had to completly uninstall the Catalystdriver and reinstall it again. Because the driver doesn't clock to 3D clock anymore. It seems the the driver get confused by the BIOS flashing.


----------



## Checkist (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello,

I have Asus Radeon X700 with RV410. Tried to open in RBE VGA bios saved from GPU-Z and from AtiFlash, both failed with error "Invalid file specified. Not ATI BIOS?"

WinFlash doesn't start.


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 18, 2008)

Checkist said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have Asus Radeon X700 with RV410. Tried to open in RBE VGA bios saved from GPU-Z and from AtiFlash, both failed with error "Invalid file specified. Not ATI BIOS?"
> 
> WinFlash doesn't start.



Sorry no support because it isnt a HD series card. You must use Rabit for pre ATI HD series cards


----------



## X2-3800 (Nov 20, 2008)

Now I installed an BIOS from Saphire homepage on my MSI HD4870 OC edition.
http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/support/drivers.php
Its the first BIOS what clocks down the HD4870 from the start. (but stable 900Mhz Memclocks)
I changed it to the core clocks that I wanted.
Now my Cards work at 3D with 780/1000Mhz at 1.203V (normal 1.263V) and standby with 300/400mhz at 1.083v.
To avoid flickering, I set all the Memclocks at 400Mhz (clock 1-2-3 and UVD clock 4-5-6)
The drawback with my modified BIOS is, that now you never have full clockrates if you open an 3D program in a window! ATItools 3D Cube will then run at 300/400Mhz.
To avoid this, you can set the "Clockinfo3" to 780/1000Mhz but to avoid flickering also you have to set the Memclocks equal in "clockinfo 1-3" so in Idlemode you get an Coreclock of 300Mhz and only an Memclock at 1000Mhz.  Thats the reason why Powerplay 2.0 doesn't work.
You have to choose between flickering with real powersaving or an mix of powersaving and no flickering. So I shit on 3D in a Window and only use fullscreen 3D Rendering in Games. Thats may be an Problem with gameeditors like the crysis level editor, but you may clock the card higher with ATI Overdrive if you need it.

Warning!  You have to test your Card if it works at 780-1000Mhz and 1.203V  Use it at your own risk!


EDIT: I can confirm, that the new Catalyst 8.12BetaR3 can clock down both Grafikcards at first start up. The 750Mhz Bug for the modified BIOS versions is gone. 
Hope that the full version of Catalyst 8.12 works as the 8.12BetaR3.

With the BIOS that I had posted, I can reach very low temperatures and ampere values, look at the GPUz  pictures and the low voltage.


----------



## witali75 (Nov 25, 2008)

*bug*

error to save BIOS file Saphire radeon 4670


----------



## X2-3800 (Nov 25, 2008)

witali75 said:


> error to save BIOS file Saphire radeon 4670



What shold me say this???  Do you mean my post? If so, why do you try to flash an HD4870 BIOS on an HD4670?


----------



## witali75 (Nov 25, 2008)

when editing BIOS 4870 all OK. (sorry, im very bad understand english),Bugs only 4670


----------



## X2-3800 (Nov 25, 2008)

witali75 said:


> when editing BIOS 4870 all OK. (sorry, im very bad understand english),Bugs only 4670



^^^What should i say, I come from germany  My english grammar ist terrible , for sure. 


Ok you are meaning, when you change an BIOS from an HD4670 its not possible to save the changed BIOS file.

May be the card is not supported yet, we have to wait for someone how know more about this.


----------



## witali75 (Nov 25, 2008)

X2-3800 said:


> May be the card is not supported yet


I too so think


----------



## BAGZZlash (Nov 25, 2008)

This bug will be fixed in the next version, please be patient. It will be released soon.


----------



## macafee (Dec 5, 2008)

BAGZZlash,please read this topic!
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78017


----------



## ls (Dec 27, 2008)

@ BAGZZlash

Hi there,

Any idea why RBE won't load this MSI BIOS, the first one.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79400

I suspect it is because it uses a different BIOS description. MSI has added MSIxxxx.800 in front of the Atomxxxxxx. I didn't think to write down the exact name when I flashed it.

I did notice that different name though when I flashed that second posted BIOS. If it is something you could add to RBE to make it work I could reflash and get it. Or maybe you have another way of loading the BIOS?

I don't think it is a corrupt BIOS, as after I flashed that other BIOS I flashed back to the original and it went just fine.


----------



## Safoda (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi!!

I have a problem ^^ my rbe runs but i can't see the window..... dunno where it is....
I already downloaded other versions to check if they worked and no....

I used it sometimes the rbe but now can't see the window lol it appears the taskbar and the icon other the right ^^ near clock...

humm


----------



## elev8rsh0es (Jan 4, 2009)

Safoda said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I have a problem ^^ my rbe runs but i can't see the window..... dunno where it is....
> I already downloaded other versions to check if they worked and no....
> ...



im having the exact same problem

the program worked great and the it just quit showing up except for in the taskbar

i tried older versions and the last one that works is 1.15

1.16 says runtime error 7 out of memory and .17 and .18 just load but the main window is gone


----------



## maxcherry2 (Jan 8, 2009)

elev8rsh0es said:


> im having the exact same problem
> 
> the program worked great and the it just quit showing up except for in the taskbar
> 
> ...



I too have the same problem version 1.18 worked for a day now I can't see the window I can only use version 1.15? 

any ideas or help please.


----------



## Mix-Master (Jan 10, 2009)

Doing a quick check,  It looks like 1.15 was packed differently than 1.16, 1.17 & 1.18  ???


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry, I've been on a vacation for a few days now. I will analyze this issue shortly.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2009)

Safoda said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I have a problem ^^ my rbe runs but i can't see the window..... dunno where it is....
> I already downloaded other versions to check if they worked and no....
> ...



1. Start->Run->Regedit
2. Find folder RBE ("HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1844237615-1035525444-839522115-1003\Software\VB and VBA Program Setting" in my registry) and delete it.
3. Now run RBE and enjoy.


----------



## Mix-Master (Jan 18, 2009)

Onya Radical, your a genius.  Don't believe what the others say about you


----------



## showstopper41 (Jan 24, 2009)

radical said:


> 1. Start->Run->Regedit
> 2. Find folder RBE ("HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1844237615-1035525444-839522115-1003\Software\VB and VBA Program Setting" in my registry) and delete it.
> 3. Now run RBE and enjoy.



thx for the advice. I can run RBE 1.18 on my HD4670 now.


----------



## swaaye (Feb 1, 2009)

See my thread about the HIS 4670 and RBE
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83719

Seems that RBE is corrupting the BIOS in some way.


----------



## DemonEyez (Feb 1, 2009)

*RBE 1.18 corrupt bios on Palit Dual Sonic HD 4870 1GB*

I would like to point out that RBE 1.18 corrupts the bios in some way on Palit Dual Sonic HD4870 1GB cards.

After having modded* only *the fan speed of my bios, it got instability concerning the GDDR5. It gave me artifacts even at the 4000MHz speeds, which is stock for these cards (775/4000)

My initial thought was that the chips themselves were flaky or my PSU wasn't good. But after having switched back to the stock bios, I could run the GDDR5 at 1150MHz.

I only modded the fan speed, so it seems there are some issues with RBE and Palit Dual Sonic 1 GB cards. Could be that Gainward cards are also affected because Palit and Gainward have the same types of cards (same PCB etc, only different brand)

Look for my posts in this topic http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80410 , to read about my problems and how they were solved


----------



## VuurVOS (Feb 2, 2009)

DemonEyez said:


> I would like to point out that RBE 1.18 corrupts the bios in some way on Palit Dual Sonic HD4870 1GB cards.
> 
> After having modded* only *the fan speed of my bios, it got instability concerning the GDDR5. It gave me artifacts even at the 4000MHz speeds, which is stock for these cards (775/4000)
> 
> ...


Did you try to mod the stock bios of the card since you have the issue with the turbo bios ?


----------



## DemonEyez (Feb 2, 2009)

VuurVOS said:


> Did you try to mod the stock bios of the card since you have the issue with the turbo bios ?


This card comes with two biosses which you can switch. 
You can switch between normal (750/900) mode and turbo (775/1000) mode with a flipswitch on the back of the card. So both biosses are stock 

I looked at both biosses with RBE and the only difference seems to be the clockspeed for states 4, 5, 6 and 9 which are higher with the turbo bios activated

I won't be modding the normal bios, I'm glad I finally solved my issues.    I had this problem with both my Palit Dual Sonic HD4870's


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 2, 2009)

One thing: Some of you folks did encounter the "RBE's-main-window-not-showing-up" bug by now which is resolvable by deleting RBE's settings in the registry using Regedit. Now, I've fixed that bug in the source code, but since there is nothing else changed, added or fixed with RBE by now, I didn't release a new version yet. So what do you think: Du you want me to release RBE v1.19 even if it just holds that one single bug fix or do you want me to wait until there's more things that make a new release worth it? How desperately do you need the fix for the "RBE's-main-window-not-showing-up" bug?


----------



## VuurVOS (Feb 2, 2009)

I think it would be handy for some users . I am a kind of lazzy to remove the registerkey. Maybe you could look at the thread feature request to add a new feature


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2009)

I also had the problem of the window not showing up just this morning. (Worked fine for about a week). Not sure what it upsets it. I'm ok tho, I rarely open RBE, and it's not a big deal to go into registry and delete that key.


----------



## frashman (Feb 25, 2009)

BAGZZlash said:


> 3. Works for me with my 3870.
> 
> 
> So the fan speed remains 0 until temperature reaches Tmin. After that (+ Tmin hysteresis), fan jumps to the speed it should have regarding transfer function?
> Anyone here who can confirm that? VuurVOS, do me one favour, would you? Check with RivaTuner, if the DCmin-value you enter with RBE is displayed correctly.



I can confirm that
my problem, look here 





frashman said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just played around with this TechPowerUp ATI RBE Program. Modified my ATI Radeon Sapphire HD4850 BIOS.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## VuurVOS (Feb 25, 2009)

frashman said:


> I can confirm that
> my problem, look here
> 
> Thanks



Posting your issue once is enough, you wont be helped any faster. Your problem is the Tmin. Its 60 degrees. You must lower it to 0 degrees.


----------



## frashman (Feb 25, 2009)

VuurVOS said:


> Posting your issue once is enough, you wont be helped any faster. Your problem is the Tmin. Its 60 degrees. You must lower it to 0 degrees.



Sorry for that. I didn't know, which thread is read
Thank you i try it


----------



## Daytona (Feb 27, 2009)

*4870X2 Fan setting don't work*

hi,

i have edit my master 4870x2 bios   ( 113-B50902-104 ) ...

...  I changed only Tmax value in fan setting : first was to 114°  , but i try to set to 85°...


but did not change anything ! :  the fun cycle has not increased .


thx


----------



## Daytona (Mar 16, 2009)

Daytona said:


> the fun cycle has not increased .



hi,

have RBE v1.20 also this bugfixes ?


----------



## aymeric106 (Mar 17, 2009)

*feedback for RBE 1.20*

two things:

1st: using the new BIOS extractor, I do a simple acquire then flash with no modification.
I've a got CRC error.I own an HD4830 and I suppose the BIOS size is over 64kb as written in the readme (edit: well, i joined the bios extracted by cpuz, and it's not that big)

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/e2c23be1-84b8-4833-adeb-f68a571c9c96.html


2nd: I use GPUZ to extract the bios. Again, I try to flash the same Bios, with no modification.
This time, I receive a P/N warning (edit: tried with 1.19, same warning)

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/fe91639b-6d1e-423c-9158-41c0e8d51b02.html


Attached: two screenshots + BIOS via GPUZ + BIOS via RBE (new extraction)


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 17, 2009)

aymeric106 said:


> two things:


Hi there! Thanks for pointing this out, I really appreciate it. 



aymeric106 said:


> 1st: using the new BIOS extractor, I do a simple acquire then flash with no modification.
> I've a got CRC error.I own an HD4830 and I suppose the BIOS size is over 64kb as written in the readme (edit: well, i joined the bios extracted by cpuz, and it's not that big)


Yeah. I just figured that using the new method, one or two bytes inside the BIOS can actually differ from those inside a BIOS ripped the "traditional" way.
I don't know if this is critical. I tried the following: I ripped my BIOS off the card by using the new method, saved it to a file and flashed it back onto the card using WinFlash. WinFlash did this without warnings and errors. The card still works perfectly after rebooting. So I suppose this is not critical.
RBE is a little more stringent than WinFlash is. However, if you are unsure about this, it is safe to rip your BIOS by using the conventional way. Or by using WinFlash directly or using GPU-Z. You can still use RBE to flash your BIOS onto the card, simply check the "force flash" checkbox. 



aymeric106 said:


> 2nd: I use GPUZ to extract the bios. Again, I try to flash the same Bios, with no modification.
> This time, I receive a P/N warning (edit: tried with 1.19, same warning)


Yeah, there is just a minor glitch in the P/N-checking procedure in RBE you discovered. This is definitely non-critical and you can safely proceed flashing right away.

Greetings to France/Kanada/whatever french speaking country!


----------



## Daytona (Apr 14, 2009)

Daytona said:


> hi,
> 
> i have edit my master 4870x2 bios   ( 113-B50902-104 ) ...
> 
> ...



this is my edit bios 

ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER011.007.000.000.030394


has nobody a solution?

sorry for my bad English 

thanks.


----------



## mspeedo (Apr 21, 2009)

I found bug in RBE 1.2, my vga is Sapphire Radeon HD3650 512MB DDR2. When i want to save bios, i receive this error message:

//problem solved, i downloaded version from this post http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89356


----------



## isnsdlk (May 22, 2009)

*Invalid file WTF!!!!!!!!!*

I use this bios as base 95C6.bin(HD 3450 AGP)
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25947&stc=1&d=1242958205
Change Signature with RBE 1.21 from file Signature FireGL V5600 (use a 2600 XT 512 MB) - 800-1000-857-1179.rbe
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25949&stc=1&d=1242958205
I have file 3450modiffied.rom
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25948&stc=1&d=1242958205

But when i he wont open with RBE 1.21 INVALID FILE!!!!!! No an Ati bios Check Valid
WTFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want change device id and signature . What i did wrong?
Maybe anybody have FirePro v3700 bios help me? or original unmodified AGP 3450 bios for testing

Help me PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Assimilator1 (Jul 14, 2009)

What's all the !!! for ??

I'm also getting 'Invalid file specified. Not an ATI BIOS? - Debug information: 'CheckValid' reported error' for a Sapphire X1950XT 256MB. RBE v1.21.

I've tried my bios saved from different programs & the one on your site, same result.

Any work arounds on that? I desperatley need to up the fan speeds for this card otherwise it hits the mid 90s!!. Currently using ATItool for this but it really needs to be a permanent fix on the card (I can't believe they sold them like that!).


----------



## john01john (Jul 19, 2009)

*Radeon Bios Editor v1.21-----Bug.*

"Use look up table" , check "Write transfer function workaround values to circumvent fan controller bug" .
Save settings on exit , "Tmin   Hysteresis   Tmin hysteresis" ——the three values will become 0.

Sapphire HD4650 Primary BIOS----It isn's "0".


----------



## john01john (Jul 19, 2009)

Sapphire HD4650 Primary BIOS 
It isn't "0".


----------



## VuurVOS (Jul 19, 2009)

john01john said:


> "Use look up table" , check "Write transfer function workaround values to circumvent fan controller bug" .
> Save settings on exit , "Tmin   Hysteresis   Tmin hysteresis" ——the three values will become 0.
> 
> Sapphire HD4650 Primary BIOS----It isn's "0".



I tried to reproduce your issue but I dont get the same results (Tmin & Tmin hysteresis are 0). You only need the workaround when the fan doesn't work like expected.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jul 19, 2009)

Assimilator1 said:


> I'm also getting 'Invalid file specified. Not an ATI BIOS? - Debug information: 'CheckValid' reported error' for a Sapphire X1950XT 256MB. RBE v1.21.



RBE supports cards from 2900 XT upwards only.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jul 19, 2009)

john01john said:


> "Use look up table" , check "Write transfer function workaround values to circumvent fan controller bug" .
> Save settings on exit , "Tmin   Hysteresis   Tmin hysteresis" ——the three values will become 0.
> 
> Sapphire HD4650 Primary BIOS----It isn's "0".



The feature does exactly what it is supposed to do. If you don't suffer from the fan controller bug, just uncheck this feature.


----------



## Sirius666 (Aug 24, 2009)

I searched for hours now, I can't fix this Problem.....


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 24, 2009)

Sirius666 said:


> I searched for hours now, I can't fix this Problem.....
> http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/2ckjda5/bug.png



Please post your BIOS.


----------



## Sirius666 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I get this Error while I try to save, or do you want the original BIOS?
If you do : http://rapidshare.com/files/270980915/MSI_HD_4870_X2_T2D2G-OC_GPU_BIOS.rar


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 24, 2009)

Hm. I'm unable to reproduce the problem. What version of RBE are you using? What settings exactly are you trying to set? Did you use the original file or a BIOS that had been altered before?


----------



## Sirius666 (Aug 24, 2009)

I used the Bios i uploaded.
Its fresh from my Card.
I Tried to make the MHZ to 200 in some Values and the Fanspeed.
Well im using RBE 1.21.
Here, i just changed the MHZ Values.
Here some Pic's.
http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/k0dzzofk/bug1.png
http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/b1q0aovv/bug2.png


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 24, 2009)

Still: Unable to reproduce. I changed the settings just as in your pics, no problem here. See: Click!


----------



## Sirius666 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I know my mistake now.
I load the BIOS with GPU z now i did it with Winflash and everyting was fine.
But I got another problem now.
I did Overclocking, and Underclocking.
I set Tmin to 70, Tmax to 98 and Cycle min to 30%.
But now if my Card reaches 75 the Fan is at 100%.
Im not able to control it....


----------



## Assimilator1 (Sep 12, 2009)

BAGZZlash said:


> RBE supports cards from 2900 XT upwards only.



Ah ok, my bad, don't know how I missed that in the docs .
Know of any other progs that can edit X1950 bios files? (other than hex editing).

Thanks .


----------



## VuurVOS (Sep 12, 2009)

Assimilator1 said:


> Ah ok, my bad, don't know how I missed that in the docs .
> Know of any other progs that can edit X1950 bios files? (other than hex editing).
> 
> Thanks .


Rabit -> http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,fileinfo/id,1952/


----------



## toyo (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello, 
My software: 
- RBE 1.21
- Winflash 2017
- GPU-Z 0.3.4
- Win 7 Ultimate x64 rtm
Hardware: 1 Asus EAH4850 512MB on a Asus P5Q motherboard...details in Sys Specs

The issue: A friend got a Powercolor HD 4850 (not 100% sure it's a Powercolor but it's a HD 4850 512 mb single slot reference design), it had original HD 4850 BIOS with high temps, 625/993 MHz UVD clocks etc. I recommended RBE, told him about the risks, and after flashing his card with my updated Asus BIOS from their site (I sent him a GPU-Z saved bin) he reported strange&erratic fan reportings in GPU-Z (constant fan speed and such - I'll have to talk more to him about that, I read about it from his offlines).
I took another look and found some RBE erratic behavior myself: after loading a bin bios, then a rom Winflash aquired one, the "Fan settings" page showed messed up info, wrong values in the look up table and so on. 
You can replicate the situation by acquiring the BIOS with Winflash and then loading a bin BIOS on "Fan Settings" page. Not sure if it's just the visuals or it will influence a subsequent flash of the card with corrupted values.

I attached the 3 relevant BIOS, hope that it helps. Thank you for your hard effort in developing this app.

EDIT: Also uploaded a screenshot from RBE. Not only the graph is bugging, but the tick boxes (PWM ramp on) also. Not sure about other pages but Fan Settings.


----------



## toyo (Sep 20, 2009)

Not sure, but this could be caused by this incompatibility of Winflash driver atidgllk.sys and Win7.


----------



## icegood (Jan 9, 2010)

Fun controls for mobility radeon 3650 are disabled. But via gpu-z i see bot temperature sensor and fan speed. And they interact very well - as fan speed gets higher, temp gets lower. I don't see physically on my toshiba that fun, but i bekeive it exists .
Here is my original BIOS (yes, i've modified for overclocking too  - great results!). I also uploaded it to bios coll a few days ago - i beleive it just under wizzard's queue.
Sorry, cannot upload - have no rights.


----------



## Puchta (Feb 4, 2010)

*RBE Invalid File Specified...*

When I try and open a BIOS in RBE an error comes up "Invalid File Specified. Not An ATI BIOS? - Debug information 'CheckValid' Reported Error. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 5, 2010)

Puchta said:


> When I try and open a BIOS in RBE an error comes up "Invalid File Specified. Not An ATI BIOS? - Debug information 'CheckValid' Reported Error. Any ideas on how to fix this?



Please post your BIOS.


----------



## Puchta (Feb 5, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Please post your BIOS.



Okay, I posted the BIOS


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 5, 2010)

RBE supports HD 2xx0 series cards and newer. For older cards, try RaBiT.


----------



## hsm06 (Feb 7, 2010)

ati 5870 voltage 3d the 1.125v edition to be unable in advance to penetrate the RBE 1.24 revision voltages. (ASUS 5870)

uses revises to 3D 1.20v, brushed still only then 3D 1.125v after ATI Flash 3.79.

Used other trade mark BIOS to be still same 3D to be highest only then 1.125v.

The ATI 5870 chips as if have two kind of editions,
the edition 1: 3D voltage 1.1250v
edition 2: 3D voltage 1.1625v
both BIOS all is same.


----------



## ljbade (Feb 14, 2010)

There is a bug in 5850 overdrive limit signatures.

I downloaded the ASUS 5850 BIOS (http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/58225/Asus.HD5850.1024.090925.html) with the increased 1200 core 1400 mem limits. (Standard is 775/1125)

I then saved the hash to a file.

I then opened my XFX 5850 Black Edition's BIOS (http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/61746/XFX.HD5850.1024.091104.html). I then loaded the ASUS hash file.

Now under "Increased values" I get an upper limit of 5000/600! (it should be 1200/1400)


----------



## ljbade (Feb 14, 2010)

Also you may want to add this signature to your database, as well as the one for the ASUS 5870 (this has high limit too.) http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/56695/Asus.HD5870.1024.090915.html

Also the BIOS database webpage's detection of the frequency for 5850's is wrong. It shows 400/900 for every BIOS, which is actually the 2D clocks!


----------



## scamps (Feb 14, 2010)

ljbade said:


> There is a bug in 5850 overdrive limit signatures.
> 
> I downloaded the ASUS 5850 BIOS (http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/58225/Asus.HD5850.1024.090925.html) with the increased 1200 core 1400 mem limits. (Standard is 775/1125)
> 
> ...



it is no bug, but already mentioned several times that method 1 (hash) doesn´t work with 58X0 ...


----------



## anotheralex (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,
I have *powercolor hd5850 pcs+*, and I have tried adjusting the voltage of the bios I saved using *gpu-z*, this is the *same bios* in the techpowerup vga-bios collection marked *2010-01-18 23:39:00* as the date compiled.
In the clock-/voltage settings table, I changed *1.038* to *1.25 @ 760/1050*.
After flashing the modified bios onto the card using atiflash and starting windows (7-ultimate-x64) the video card becomes *stuck* at *760/1050* and I am unable to change clocks for both the core and memory.
I have *tried* changing the clock with ati *overdrive* and msi *afterburner* but *neither* of them *work*. Overdrive just disables itself and afterburner does nothing.. except stay at 760/1050. Any help with this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mr.John (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a Radeon 5970 card and edited the original bios using RBE (changed GPU clock, bumped 25 Mhz just to test), but when I try to flash my edited bios, ATiFlash shows new bios name and other fields as blank values. I'm using the latest version of RBE (1.25) and ATiFlash (3.79), the same ATiFlash I have used to update the original and buggy bios (without fan control).

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr.John said:


> [...] but when I try to flash my edited bios, ATiFlash shows new bios name and other fields as blank values.



I don't get it, could you explain?


----------



## Mr.John (Mar 5, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> I don't get it, could you explain?



Sorry. Please look at this photo (It's not mine, I've edited the fields to show what is happening here)






ATiFlash will show a similar screen when I try to flash a bios edited in RBE 1.25 for my 5970.


----------



## Mr.John (Mar 7, 2010)

Mr.John said:


> Sorry. Please look at this photo (It's not mine, I've edited the fields to show what is happening here)
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/2qlww06.jpg
> 
> ATiFlash will show a similar screen when I try to flash a bios edited in RBE 1.25 for my 5970.



Bump.

Please can someone help me?


----------



## ANDRIKSTORM (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## mRkukov (Mar 16, 2010)

BUG with "Voltage registers" and dynamic fan speed.


I have shapphire 4870x2 and accelero xtreme installed to it.
System is 100% stable with 830/1000 when voltages are 1.35 and fan 100%. (afterburner)

Now I try to edit my original bios to 830/1000, voltages to 1.35. 
To do this I need to change 1.2625 ---> 1.3500 in "Voltage registers" or othervise the wizards 1.35 won't work (even when selected, the card will use 1.26 as it's the max in the register).

Ok until this everything is working. I have bios with 830/1000 and 1.35V.

Then the problem:
Dynamic fan settings from 45 to 55, target 60 cycle min: 30.
Now when I open furmark (or any other program) and stress the GPU the fans starts to spin faster... as they should. 
BUT after few seconds they start to lower again until they are back to ~30%. At this point GPU0 is over 75c and VRM's are 110+c.

I have tested exactly the same settings except the "Voltage registers". 
Without editing registers the voltages stays at 1.2625V and the fan speed goes up to 100% and stays there. Just like it should work.
Temps are low and system works... ~1 minute before crashing due to low voltages.

So if you could find a way to apply that 1.35V without messing the dynamic fan speed my bios would be 100% perfect. Now I need to apply that voltage setting with some other program every time I start the system. Then it's stable again.

E: RBE v1.25


----------



## MrLeopard (Mar 16, 2010)

*Overvolting via GPU-Register 0x18 not possible on some HD5870 reference cards.*

The BIOS can be written and flashed with altered clock-speeds and vGPU value but it will only keep the clock-speeds and discard any modification in GPU-Register 0x18 whatsoever. The resulting 3D vGPU value is always 1.125V (measured with MSI Afterburner or GPU-Z) though the 0x18 default is 1.1625V. 

I myself know of several standard Asus HD5870 (besides my own), some standard Powercolor HD5870 and at least one standard XFX HD5870 affected by this problem.

Kind regards and, in advance thanks for your efforts!


----------



## bonzai_cyberninja (Mar 19, 2010)

is there any reason why after modifying a bios with rbe that whilst programs note the increase in speed, when put to the test there appear to be no gains, and that the graphics card has somehow reverted to its lesser factory clocks after the bios has been flashed to the faster ones?


----------



## misterpro (Mar 20, 2010)

MrLeopard said:


> *Overvolting via GPU-Register 0x18 not possible on some HD5870 reference cards.*
> 
> The BIOS can be written and flashed with altered clock-speeds and vGPU value but it will only keep the clock-speeds and discard any modification in GPU-Register 0x18 whatsoever. The resulting 3D vGPU value is always 1.125V (measured with MSI Afterburner or GPU-Z) though the 0x18 default is 1.1625V.
> 
> ...



Same here, RBE can not overvolt GPU for the cherry 1.125v 3D 5870's.  You can mess around with GPU register 0x18 all you want it does nothing.  Very likely a 1.125v shipped 5870 is not 100% same hardware as a 1.1625v 5870.  My guess is a chip is tested at 1.125v, if it passes it's will use GPU volt lookup tables #1 who have 1.125v as max, else it's tested at 1.1625v, if it passes it will use GPU volt lookup tables #2 that RBE currently is referring to, else it'll become a 5850.

So basically plz try to find 1.125 somewhere in a 5870 BIOS, and very likely you'll have found the spot a "cherry" 5870 looks at for his voltages.  Current GPU volt registers only work for a 1.1625v shipped 5870.


----------



## chiLLZ (Mar 20, 2010)

I tried flashing with all kinds of 0x18 voltages, the only time it would change was when i used 1.15 the same as the memory. sometimes it would bsod for some voltages, and the rest just defaulted to 1.125. why would msi afterburner be able to change the voltages for these cards succesfully?


----------



## misterpro (Mar 20, 2010)

Because it doesn't modify the BIOS at all is my wild guess, it just forces it in on runtime.

I can put it to 1.25 or whatever I want with Afterburner


----------



## bonzai_cyberninja (Mar 21, 2010)

I get a similar problem when i use RBE and clock up my 4890, the voltage increase and fan increase are noticable, and reported correctly, yet when i look at things like gpuz and gpu tool, they both report that the card still is running at stock clocks, and then when tested on something like furmark it would seem to qualify the reports from gpuz etc that my frequencies have indeed not changed, even though i have re-written them in RBE. I dont understand why this happens, as when i use gpu tool to OC in windows, the results are apparent in both gpuz reports and furmark benching also proves this increase. Any ideas???? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Mr.John (Mar 22, 2010)

Mr.John said:


> Sorry. Please look at this photo (It's not mine, I've edited the fields to show what is happening here)
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/2qlww06.jpg
> 
> ATiFlash will show a similar screen when I try to flash a bios edited in RBE 1.25 for my 5970.



Just an update: got it sorted out, the problem is somewhat random but I was able to reproduce it once, if I open a bios file, edit and save it, and without closing RBE open another bios and made changes to it, the saved file will got corrupted (as shown on ATIFlash photo)


----------



## mkchiu (Mar 22, 2010)

This isn't a bug as much as it is interesting.

In RBE 1.25, the MSI 5770 Hawk can (at least) be set in roughly 12mV increments from 1.2 down to 1.0.  Also, 0.95V is valid, but apparently nothing in between.  However, if the "boot" voltage is not 1.2V, the soft voltage control via AfterBurner is stops working.


----------



## Arceseus (Aug 30, 2010)

I just downloaded RBE and attempted to run it for the first time but I keep getting the same error.

Run-Time error '339':

Component 'COMCTL32,OCX' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid.

lol I have know idea what its referring too but I'm hoping someone here might ? As it is I have my GigaByte HD4890OC clocked at 950MHz core and 1005MHz on the memory. I just wanted to use this app to see what else I can do.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 31, 2010)

Arceseus said:


> I just downloaded RBE and attempted to run it for the first time but I keep getting the same error.
> 
> Run-Time error '339':
> 
> ...



Strange. What OS do you use? Did you try running it as administrator?


----------



## Arceseus (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm running Win 7 64bit and no I didn't try running as the admin cause I'am the admin lols but I'll try that.

Edit: Ok just used admin rights an I still get the same error, so I googled it an it seems I'm missing some file from my system32 folder that RBE uses so I'm ganna look into downloading that file an placing it in that folder, unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 31, 2010)

Try this: You downloaded a single .exe file, most probalby named "RBE_125.exe". Use 7Zip or a similar program to extract this file to a directory you created before. From there, just try running the "RBE.exe".


----------



## Arceseus (Aug 31, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Try this: You downloaded a single .exe file, most probalby named "RBE_125.exe". Use 7Zip or a similar program to extract this file to a directory you created before. From there, just try running the "RBE.exe".



I just extracted it and that did the trick, Thanks!


----------



## lama (Sep 2, 2010)

hmmm, does not work on my 5970 OC edition from sapphire 


ROM gets updated all right but FAN setting still remains same  Anything i could be doing wrong? see image


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 3, 2010)

That's due to the driver. Roam the forum, we discussed this somewhere in detail.


----------



## Lex1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Start rbe -> load bios -> save bios -> "error writing sub vendor ID" 
Here an bios example.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 23, 2011)

Lex1 said:


> Start rbe -> load bios -> save bios -> "error writing sub vendor ID"
> Here an bios example.



Thanks for reporting that bug.  Will be fixed in the next release of course. Until then, find a bug fixed v1.27 here: View attachment RBE_127.exe


----------



## Lex1 (Feb 23, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> Until then, find a bug fixed v1.27 here:



Thanks. But I see some differences between 1.26 and 1.27a. Is this correct? (original bios also contains "96 2E")


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 23, 2011)

Lex1 said:


> (original bios also contains "96 2E")



That's the important part.
Well, another thing I learnt about ATI's new header management...  This one should do it: View attachment RBE_127.exe
Before you ask: Yes, all other differences in the BIOSes are intentional.


----------



## Lex1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok. Bios was successfully corrected and writed. Another thanks.


----------



## FurmigaHumana (Mar 10, 2011)

I do not know if this question has already been answered, but i changed the clock of my video card by Bios, and now the pci-e stay set only to X2, what i need to do?

Obs: if i put the original bios, he return to x16


Hey guys, problem solved, i using the Vapor-X Bios in a HD 5770 Stock, that make incompatibility i think..

litle ant *-*
Brazil Ownando rapaziada \o


----------



## DanielSB (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello, and thanks for this really nifty tool - and for the very thorough docs! 

I'm experiencing a problem that resembles these questions:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=766388&postcount=58
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1813685&postcount=196
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1816243&postcount=200

In particular the last link seems to be right on the money with regards to my prob. Which actually is three-fold, but I gather they're all linked to some smaller, common problem.

I have an Asus EAH5850 reference board, which is voltage unlocked. A couple of unrelated issues with output to my TV and the old tale of flashing 5850s with 5870 BIOSes would give higher OC potential, pushed me to find out how to do this in practice. Enter RBE and a lot of flashing  Problems:

1) Using my stock non-RBE-modified BIOS, I can use Afterburner and ATI Overdrive to control the clocks and the core voltage in realtime. After modding with TBE and flashing (and reinstalling drivers), I'm no longer able to do this. Afterburner will let me drag sliders, but when clicking Apply they snap right back to where they were. Fan control works fine, though. In ATI Overdrive, when I check "Enable" and "Apply" it will uncheck the Enable box and remove all clock sliders leaving just the "Enable Manual Fan Control" section. Weird. Closing and re-opening CCC, and trying Overdrive again will sometimes either crash CCC or result in what looks like the Tab key being stuck, focusing different elements very quickly.

2) Using a 5870 BIOS and upping the voltage registers and clocks on the "fast" profile will report the higher clock in most programs like Furmark, Kombustion and Afterburner, but GPU-Z reports stock 5870 speeds, i.e. 850/1200 MHz, and testing confirms that clocks are not really changed from the stock speed, e.g. these numbers from Kombustion benchmarks:
5850 stock BIOS (725/1000): 1758/34fps (furry donut ~28fps)
5870 @1.35/1.3V (850/1200): 3116/36fps (yeah, it actually said 36 fps... Fluke?)
5870 @1.35/1.3V (925/1225): 3126/64fps
5870 @1.35/1.3V (1025/1225): 3115/64fps (furry donut ~54fps)
5870 @1.35/1.3V (1050/1225): 3120/64fps (furry donut ~54fps)
While these are really awesome numbers (seriously, the furry donut is almost twice as smooth from just a 5870 BIOS being flashed), I'd like to be able to go even further, and also to be able to still use Afterburner or Overdrive.

3) I'm having a hard time getting fan speeds to do anything but stay at ~33% until temp reaches 81C, at which point it goes to 100%, temp drops to something like 78C, and the fan drops to ~33% again. I've tried fiddling with both the transfer function and the look-up table, but neither seem to have any real effect. I may just be daft in understanding the docs here, but it may also be related to the other issues.

Attached screenshot with the clock speed discrepancies and a 7zip of all the bioses I've used as sources (in the subfolders) and the ones I've modded recently and tried flashing onto my card (in root). (The pushX.rom ones are my latest endeavors, trying to push the clocks higher incrementally as I couldn't soft-control clock speeds, and therefore tried stepping it up bit for bit, while fiddling with fan settings at the same time).

Thank in advance for any help 

Daniel


----------



## gjs278 (Mar 28, 2011)

umm... I guess my original post got deleted. anyways, on my asus 5870 v2, I can't change the gpu registers on rbe when I try to change my default voltage from 1.2125 to 1.3500 or 1.3000. I'm doing this so I can overclock in CCC and linux, which only lets me use the default voltage cap of 1.2125. I try changing the voltage with the un/overclocking wizard and it doesn't do anything.

is there any news or tips for changing my voltage cap on a asus 5870 using RBE?

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8150/screenshotuhq.png this is what I mean. my voltage registers are completely blanked out.


----------



## chello (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, I have a notebook with HD-6735s, I pulled the video BIOS to set the frequency. I opened it in the Radeon BIOS editor. OVERDRIVE and unfortunately does not appear correct frequency and voltage. I ask for help. I attach the bios.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 17, 2011)

*RBE 1.28 + Radeon 6450 GDDR5 issue*

Hello,

I just bought a Sapphire 100321DDR5L (Thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147459 ) and found that the overdrive limits are extremely low (AMD's imposed limits are pretty dumb). Card at stock is 625/800 and the limits are 725/900, sadly. Anyway, I dumped the BIOS with GPU-Z (also tried with ATIFlash) and the BIOS size is only 64K, which RBE thinks is incorrect and that it is a corrupt BIOS. The clock values are all read fine and I can change them, but when I save the BIOS, RBE breaks the 3D values (leaves them blank?) and the card BSODs the system upon bootup when the login screen appears (safe mode is unaffected). If I open the edited BIOS, the clocks are still there. Help please?

I'm using RBE 1.28, GPU-Z 0.5.3 and the latest ATI WinFlash. Caicos.bin is the original Sapphire BIOS, the RBE formatted .rom one is the edited version.


----------



## dabugen (Jul 25, 2011)

I am using RBE 1.28 and still getting the below error although you already seem to have "fixed" it in a previous version:

"Run-time error '7': Out of memory"

I am using Windows 7 64bit and run it as Administrator, but even compatibility mode or anything else doesn´t help, it´s always showing this error.

I´ve found this when Googling, maybe it helps the coder: http://www.computing.net/answers/windows-xp/runtime-error-7-out-of-memory/84057.html (though this is for XP).


----------



## Black_Lion (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi. I think i kind of found a bug. The main thread of this bug is this one (link in front), and i've read in the page 8 of this topic some other users experiencing the same problem: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153587

I Will resume what i consider to be the bug in here for your convenience.

Well, I've tried to apply to my card the following settings:

Clock speed: 950 Mhz
Memory Speed: 1270 Mhz
GPU Voltage: 1.200V
Memory Voltage: 1.167V
Bios: Asus HD 5870 (i got the V1 card, reference one, 1 GB)

However, after the flash, GPUz could only read 1.125V on the GPU Vcore. I know this isn't a GPUz read error because as soon as i press "stress test" on GPU Tool my screen gets all striped up (and the same profile is stable under MSI Afterburn).

Now, i think this is a bug in the 0x18 register (or maybe it is just a lack of support for other per discover register) because, if i change the other values (the idle one, or all of the VTT (memory) ones, they get applied correctly.

Could there be some other register hidden in the Bios?

The only odd thing is that if i open MSI afterburn, and without any overclock on the program applied, if i press "reset", the voltage on load jumps to 1.167V (the same voltage RBE claims to be the default on register 0x18, in the backup of the untouched bios.

Thank you for your time, i hope this can be figured out. This program is actually very handy and simple to use, thank you for creating it 

EDIT: What about the drivers? I think they can too force voltage on the card. Could they be somehow detecting that this card can run flawless @ 1.125V and override the Bios settings?

EDIT2: If it is the driver, its included in them since ever. I downloaded the first driver ever released to HD5870, installed a fresh windows in another partition and it still loads @ 1.125V. So, Guess its a road with no exit since BAGZZlash doesn't know whats happening here. Can it actually be something that was not well documented and thats why we can't find it easily (that supposedly "undiscovered / nonexistent" register)?

*Final Findings:
*
Well, for resume after a really long testing i can only get into this two way dead end:

*Card:* HD5870 Asus 1GB

*A)* The driver is forcing the voltage, and they need to be moded somehow in order to let the Bios settings come up.
*BUT:* This isn't probably the case because, if it was the case, after we press "Reset" in MSI Afterburn, the value should return to 1.125, but instead it returns to 1.1675 (GPUz Measurements), and should return to the BIOSs personalized voltage.

*B)* There might be something missing in AMDs Documentation, thus making us not find the "missing Register" that contains the actual real load voltage in this "Cherry" cards that where shipped @ 1.125V, and thats why BAGZZlash can't figure out what's wrong.

I Excluded the possibility of "we can't change it because its locked" since i can change the voltage perfetcly fine in MSI Afterburn, and i can change all votlages (all VTT's and all GPU's Voltages exepet register 0x18) with success using RBE.

Thats the most far i could narrow this issue down, maybe someday this gets fixed


----------



## Ande (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi guys

I have a bug to report.
I own a Sapphire Radeon 6950 2Gb Dirt Edition.

When I acquire the bios RBE says its a HD 6990 card and it wont let me use the 6950-6970 tool, its grey.

113-1E1862X-S47
CAYMAN proA Hill GDDR5 BIOS                                                 
ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER013.012.000.021.000000
0x174B - PC Partner (known as Sapphire)
HD 6990

Help please.. 

/Ande


----------



## XTF (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/rbe/ does not list support for 69xx


----------



## veebee (Nov 10, 2011)

I will have a look around to see if I can find it elsewhere, but I am having trouble "running" RBE ( just put new 6950 in and want to unlock it).

Keep getting this reference to Roxio Venue.msi when I try to run RBE.exe and when it doesn't find that file, RBE DOES open, but no data/ details on the card are listed.

(this isn't to do with XTF's post ^^^ is it ??)

Hope someone can help.. cheers.


----------



## kendor (Jan 2, 2012)

Kind all time of days!!!
There is a video card of Sapphire HD5570 and Asus OC Gear panel. For this purpose what they have together started to work together, it is necessary to change SubVendor ID video cards for Asus. And so, used version RBE 128 for editing and winflash_2.0.1.14 for a reinsertion. SubVendor ID has been changed, changes are saved in rom and the video card is stitched. At reboot there were no failures, however, when business has reached setting of drivers, the black screen and the cursor in right-upper has seemed to a corner. EVERYTHING, FURTHER TISHIN.
GPU-Z Reports thus that card ASUS. Prompt, what not and how it is treated? In NET. many tell about problems connected editing and reinsertion HD5XXX, so-whether it?


----------



## veebee (Jan 2, 2012)

@ Kendor.... I don't mean to sound rude, but ..HUH ? 

Have you used an online translator or something ? - as I (am sure I am not the only one) cannot really understand what you are saying or what point you are making ... sorry.


----------



## kendor (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry! Rromt-online))))
How to stitch Sapphire HD5570 to Asus?
After editing bios in RBE aren't installed the driver on a card.
Hm-


----------



## bonzai_cyberninja (Jan 12, 2012)

kendor said:


> Kind all time of days!!!
> There is a video card of Sapphire HD5570 and Asus OC Gear panel. For this purpose what they have together started to work together, it is necessary to change SubVendor ID video cards for Asus. And so, used version RBE 128 for editing and winflash_2.0.1.14 for a reinsertion. SubVendor ID has been changed, changes are saved in rom and the video card is stitched. At reboot there were no failures, however, when business has reached setting of drivers, the black screen and the cursor in right-upper has seemed to a corner. EVERYTHING, FURTHER TISHIN.
> GPU-Z Reports thus that card ASUS. Prompt, what not and how it is treated? In NET. many tell about problems connected editing and reinsertion HD5XXX, so-whether it?




Im just gonna say it, cause im sure theres others thinking, LMFAO.
I dont know what that is supposed to mean, other than that this dude is trying to change vendors on gpu bios, and something about business flashing in corners, perhaps hes talking about how when you edit bios on card and sometimes it would seem catalyst doesnt like what youve done, so you get a nice black screen. Otherwise I have NO idea, sorry


----------



## kendor (Jan 12, 2012)

true


----------



## beamer145 (Jan 15, 2012)

I just ran into the issue that RBE seems to be corruption biosses even if you don't edit them.
Eg if you load an image of an asus 6950 2GB DCII from disk and immediately save it again in RBE, it will change the bytes at offsets 0x0007, 0xDE39, 0xDE7A, 0xDE7E.
I am guessing it also does this for bioses you grab from the flash of your card.

Example bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/95927/Asus.HD6950.2048.101222_1.html
RBE v1.28


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 15, 2012)

That's not an issue but a very wanted behaviour. Wrote about it a lot, just roam the forums, would you?


----------



## beamer145 (Jan 15, 2012)

BAGZZlash said:


> That's not an issue but a very wanted behaviour. Wrote about it a lot, just roam the forums, would you?



Lol, without giving me a keyword, that makes it kind of finding a needle in a haystack (you have 579 posts you know)  + I don't even know to recognize the needle if I encounter it.

But I will give it a first try: you mention the need for "balancing" checksums a few times... 

But that should not have been the case here, as balancing should only be needed when something is changed. Also, the changed bytes prevent me from making a clean backup of my original bios ( as GPUZ does). 

So, do I need to continue looking, or is this balancing feature somewhat over-enthousiastic ?

Edit: other option, "spin up bug"
Edit2: Aaawsj, if I select the 'don't fix' spin bug option (which apparently only occurs on 4xx0, but I tried it anyway) , offset 0x0007 is changed differently (to 0x06 io 0x04) and an additional position ( offset 0xDE40 ) is now also changed (0x12, was 0x14). So far for the hope that 'not fixing' would equal 'change less'.


----------



## w00tie (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm completely lost...

I own a powercolor 7970...
I use RBE 1.28, atiflash & atiwinflash.

When trying to save the bios with atiwinflash i get : "Cannot find discrete ATI Video Card"
I saved the bios under dos with atiflash and when i try to load it with RBE 1.28 i get the following message : "Invalid file specified. Not an ATI BIOS? - Debug info 'CheckValid' reported error'.
With Bios downloaded from de Bios database i get exact the same problem...
I included the bios extract with atiflash (dos).
I already unpacked RBE_128.exe with 7zip and i get the exact same result..

any help appreciated..

Thx


----------



## w00tie (Mar 2, 2012)

someone ?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 2, 2012)

BAGZZlash has not updated RBE 1.28 to work with 7xxx cards yet. Give him some time to figure it out , he will release a new V when it''''''''''''''''''s done


----------



## w00tie (Mar 2, 2012)

thx Frogger, didnt realize that it wasnt updated...


----------



## AWS (Mar 14, 2012)

This was covered before earlier in this thread, but the posted solution didn't work for me.

It's a run-time error 339
"Component 'comctl32.Ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid."

I tried the extract and re-run solution; if there's others in this thread then I apologise, but I deemed it too much to go through all posts in RBE to try and find a solution.

I'm guessing it's something ludicrously simple, but damned if i know it.
I even overwrote the system32 file to see if it would work, but no dice.

By the way just recently discovered the techpowerup site.
Particularly like the graphics card benchmarks, easily understood graphs and comparisons.
Of course I'd "particularly" like RBE so i can unlock shaders on a 6950.............boohoo.

Am trying to replicate this guy's luck, I have same card i.e. dual bios switch just both bios are identical or almost as far as i know, only difference is an X digit displayed in the bracketed section i.e. "013.012.000.020.000000 (113-1E18612X-S46)" substitute X for 0 and you've got what the other side of the switch says.

http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149767-sapphire-hd-6950-1gb-unlocked-hd-6970-1gb.html


----------



## ngocanhnero (Apr 19, 2012)

Would it be possible to add the latest 4870 bios with the higher voltage in rbe to do the voltage tweak, so I can have a low 2d voltage and an higher 3d.

Thanks
____________________
Vietnam is not a war country visa to vietnam, but a peaceful and nice country visa for vietnam. After the liberalization and re-unification vietnam visas from 1986, vietnam visa application has become an attractive spot for tourism and business vietnam visa online. From North to South of vietnam visa on arrival.


----------



## tommy1735 (Apr 22, 2012)

edit a 6870 BIOS end all time in BSOD with ATIkmdag.sys


----------



## notreve (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for making this great tool.
This isn't a bug in RBE itself but i found out that GPU-Z 0.6.0 can't dump a correct bios from this card: Gainward HD4850 Golden Sample
It works perfectly with WinFlash.

*edit: still not working on 0.6.2


----------



## Chefry22 (May 16, 2012)

Hi, my graphics card seems not to be supported by this software, it's a Sapphire HD 6670 1GB DDR3. When i open its BIOS it says "GetOverDrive" problem. Also it's recognized as an HD 6770 but with codename Turks.

Could you fix this?

Thanks


----------



## deanariande (Dec 9, 2012)

*ReadtoBiosArray error*

Whenever i try to aquire bios, the dialog box says"unable to attain bios information, Not an ATI Bios?, Debug Information:'ReadtoBiosArray' Error


----------



## j27h (Jan 28, 2013)

*New bios old values...*

Hi all, I've successfully modified and flashed my HIS 4670 AGP bios changing the 3d values from 750/873 to 800/1050 and the 2D values from 500/873 to 250/440 (both speeds were tested for stability)... Everithing went fine, but the card keeps using the old values: 500/873 for 2D and 750/873 for 3D. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/originalbios.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/modifiedbios.jpg/

At this point I've tried flashing a new bios changing only the 3D core value to 800 mhz: same story, default clock correctly set to 800 but actual clock stuck to 750... GPU-Z confirms that the bios was updated:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/gpuzmodifiedbios.jpg/

Overdrive (which is disabled) has 800 mhz core clock limit and 900 mhz memory clock limit... But I think it doesn't matter, that's why I'm changinh the bios afterall!

With MSI Afterburner I can change the speed of both clock and memory.

Any ideas?

I've attached the original and modified bioses...


----------

